# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Snel & Goed Afvallen

## natasha

Heey,
Ik weeg 70 kilo, ik ben 1.75 M lang, en ik vind mezelf echt veel te dik. Ik probeer echt alles. Ik sport minimaal 1 à 2 uur per dag, dus daar licht het niet aan. Ik wil gewoon afvallen... En ik wil er geen maanden over doen voordat ik resultaat zie... Heeft iemand een goed werkende manier?
XX Natasha

----------


## Wendy

Hoe is met je voeding? Want veel water helpt en niet snoepen. Ik zou niet gaan dieten, want dan krijg je snel een jojo-effect. Hoe lang ben je nu aan het sporten? Want je krijgt spieren waardoor lijkt dat je niet afvalt. Vet wordt omgezet in spieren. Daardoor kun je op de weegschaal lijken of je niet afvalt, maar in werkelijkheid wordt je figuur wel anders. Je bent in ieder geval op de goede weg.

----------

